# DIY Salvage Shelves



## yooper420 (Sep 1, 2014)

DIY Salvage Shelves.
The 2 x 2`s on the wall were salvaged from an old ice fishing shanty, the rails and shelves and "mini greenhouse" are from an old refrigerator. Only cost to me was the screws to hold it to the wall. 

View attachment IMG_0408.jpg


View attachment IMG_0409.jpg


View attachment IMG_0410.jpg


View attachment IMG_0411.jpg


View attachment IMG_0412.jpg


View attachment IMG_0413.jpg


View attachment IMG_0414.jpg


View attachment IMG_0415.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good idea Yooper, use what you have. I like having airflow under my pots.


----------

